# WADING STAFFS



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Yet to see any wading staffs here ? must be a lot of fishermen/ladies here


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Feb 3, 2014)

cobalt said:


> Yet to see any wading staffs here ? must be a lot of fishermen/ladies here


I admit that while I've made lots of sticks, I use an old adjustable paint roller handle with a spike, while I fly fish.

It floats on a lanyard when not in use.

Funny that I've got staffs and sticks, but nary a wading stick. Moss slick rocky bottoms really need something to assist footing.

Several guys in our Fly Fishing Club use the fancy folding sticks, but I've never bought one.

I've just made do with the Paint Roller Handle cause It was there when I needed one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I too love fly fishing. My new hips have slowed down the wading climbing around. Down here on Mobile Bay I have seen some nicely done gig stick. One end has a wide foot for wading on a soft bottom and a trident or some other spear end for gigging fish. I have never tried to make one.


----------

